# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Malaysia hút khách trung lưu đến du lịch chữa bệnh

## hangnt

_Malaysia đang nỗ lực thúc đẩy ngành du lịch chữa bệnh bằng việc thu hút du khách thuộc tầng lớp trung lưu từ các thị trường mới như Việt Nam, Campuchia, châu Âu, Australia, Trung Đông, Sri Lanka, Trung Quốc và Ấn Độ._

Hiện tại đã có rất đông du khách Indonesia đến chữa bệnh tại các trung trâm y tế của Malaysia ở bang Penang và Malacca.

Bộ trưởng thuộc Phủ thủ tướng Mohamed Yakcop cho biết Malaysia lạc quan cho rằng các du khách trung lưu từ các khu vực khác trên thế giới sẽ tìm kiếm các dịch vụ chữa bệnh tại đây vì Malaysia đã cam kết cung cấp dịch vụ y tế hạng nhất với mức giá có thể chấp nhận được.


Mới đây, chính phủ đã thành lập Hội đồng du lịch chữa bệnh quốc gia do ông Mohamed và Bộ trưởng Y tế Liow Tiong Lai làm đồng chủ tịch để tìm biện pháp tốt nhất giúp Malaysia có thể chiếm lĩnh được thị trường du lịch chữa bệnh.

Malaysia đang xây dựng trung tâm y tế Gleneagles, thuộc bang Penang, Đông Bắc Malaysia. Sau khi hoàn thiện vào quý ba năm tới, Gleneagles sẽ là một bệnh viện kiểu mẫu với 400 giường bệnh cùng với các cơ sở và trang thiết bị y tế hiện đại được đưa vào sử dụng để phục vụ người bệnh.

Bệnh viện mới sẽ có 10 phòng mổ, 35 khu chăm sóc tích cực và một phòng thí nghiệm về tim mạch. Để đi vào hoạt động, bệnh viện sẽ cần phải tuyển dụng trên 700 nhân viên, từ bác sỹ đến y tá.

Trung tâm y tế Gleneagles cũng nhằm mục tiêu thu về 100 triệu ringgit (333.000 USD) trong vòng năm năm tới.

Malaysia được xếp vào nhóm các nước có nền y tế tốt nhất thế giới và hầu hết các bệnh viện tư ở nước này đều đạt chất lượng và tiêu chuẩn được quốc tế công nhận.

Giá dịch vụ y tế và viện phí tại Malaysia rất cạnh tranh so với dịch vụ tại nhiều nước phát triển, chẳng hạn một ca mổ tim thông thường có giá trung bình từ 6.000-7.000 USD. Chữa bệnh tại Malaysia, các bệnh nhân còn có cơ hội tham các hoạt động du lịch khác.

----------

